

RSA: Can Adobe Stop the Hate? - ilamont
http://www.csoonline.com/article/558913/RSA_2010_Can_Adobe_Stop_the_Hate_

======
ZeroGravitas
_"We understand that the reason Adobe is such a big target for the bad guys is
that it's so ubiquitous. Something like Reader or Flash player is installed on
just about every single machine out there that's connected to the Internet.
That means the bad guys don't have to work so hard because if they can find a
problem to exploit it can be directed at every machine. As a result, every bad
guy on Earth is looking for something to exploit in our software."_

